# Tried the Weenie Walker Method!



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

After reading this old thread that was revived yesterday:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...find/128031-whats-best-collar-use-puller.html

I tried it, as Viktor can be a "puller" at times.... and I must say, it worked great. It was only the one time, but I was impressed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I tie the leash all the time when dogs are high in drive, like going in/out of the ring for flyball, to/from the platform for dock diving, on/off the field for lure coursing. Works great, no need for special collars or equipment (and in most of these venues, stuff that's not a normal collar, leash, or harness is not allowed).


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I wish the video worked for me! I would love to watch it!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I tie the leash all the time when dogs are high in drive, like going in/out of the ring for flyball, to/from the platform for dock diving, on/off the field for lure coursing. Works great, no need for special collars or equipment (and in most of these venues, stuff that's not a normal collar, leash, or harness is not allowed).


The video link doesn't work any more. I would like to see how the leash loops around.. Could you please post it again?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> The video link doesn't work any more. I would like to see how the leash loops around.. Could you please post it again?


Since the video didn't work, I googled the subject and came up with this:

The Leash Trick


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If it's not there, I don't have it, sorry! Found this Googling (the image source doesn't embed correctly here): Improvement on Leash - thanks to Kari - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

The first time I did this with my dog she was SO MAD lol It's definitely really uncomfortable for them to pull against it, but I don't like that you have no control over their head, so not something I'd use in close quarters with other dogs.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

The prong collar is the safest most effective way to train a dog on the lead, bar none. With the Lew Burke method you can have a dog heeling off the lead in no time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Prong collars are banned from many sporting events.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure, you brought up prong collars....this thread isn't about training off leash heeling. I use the method the OP asked about all the time, always in contexts where prongs are (for whatever reason) banned.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I tie the leash all the time when dogs are high in drive, like going in/out of the ring for flyball, to/from the platform for dock diving, on/off the field for lure coursing. Works great, no need for special collars or equipment (and in most of these venues, stuff that's not a normal collar, leash, or harness is not allowed).



I do the same thing with my girls. They can get really amped up when we are going in and out of the show buildings, especially if I'm walking them together. For some reason they become a sled dog team. Tying the leash works. I can walk a dog, and carry some of our stuff.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmmm I might try this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Not sure, you brought up prong collars....this thread isn't about training off leash heeling. I use the method the OP asked about all the time, always in contexts where prongs are (for whatever reason) banned.


I am just saying that when a dog is trained properly on the lead with the prong collar, "say just to stop pulling" it's just a small step to having them heel off the lead. In fact, all you have to do is rattle the collar to bring them to your side.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So I took Dinozzo for a walk this morning and didn't start out with this technique. He was loose leash for about a quarter of the way when he started pulling. So I actually decided to give this a try. New puppy! And about a block in we came across our first barking/charging dog. I got between the two and gave a stern go home to the dog. It stopped in its tracks. Dinozzo & I were able to just walk on. And all he did was one bark at the end as we left. He didn't even look at the dog. I am sure had I not had the leash set up this way he would of started pulling and barking himself. It might not of been as easy to control the situation. And maybe the leash technique was just a placebo for more confidence, but I loved it! Thanks OP for sharing this story as it helped me have a more comfortable walk with Dinozzo today!


----------

